
Ivan Chisov - Hooke
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivan_Chisov
======
fireattack
There is also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vesna_Vulovi%C4%87](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vesna_Vulovi%C4%87)

~~~
unixhero
That's a really depressing read

------
GhettoMaestro
Very interesting story.

Totally unrelated, but when I was 20 I witnessed a friend of mine hit a curb
while riding his crotch rocket at over 110mph. He flew for a good 75 to 100
feet in the air and landed on very-long (uncut) damp grass. Concrete
surrounded the small portion of grass (located between the sidewalk and the
parking lot). Anyways, he was knocked out, life-flighted, and I thought he was
surely dead. He ended up with nothing more than a bruised rib, released 12
hours later. Oh, and a totaled motorcycle + life-flight bill :).

When the cops came to try to gather evidence of street racing or other type
activities we pulled the routine of "yeah we didn't see what happened - was
looking the other way unfortunately, officer". He had suffered enough for that
episode.

------
th0ma5
Reminds me of an American but I can't remember who that survived a severe
thunderstorm?

~~~
yial
William Rankin ?

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Rankin](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Rankin)

~~~
swiley
I wonder if I’m the future that might become a sport like BASE jumping.

~~~
dogma1138
While BASE jumping is dangerous it’s not nearly 100% suicidal so probably not.

------
thewizardofaus
I perhaps wonder if he survived due to his unconcious state. Similar concept
to how drunk drivers generally suffer less injuries due to their body being
relaxed upon impact.

------
dmix
> for a month his condition was considered critical. Despite his injuries, he
> was able to fly again three months later.

Wow, that's dedication. He had the perfect excuse to not fight and he went
back into a super-dangerous job.

I guess the war and flying in combat missions can be the most exciting thing
for some people in these (often) rural people's lives. Plus the need to defend
your country/people from a very real threat.

~~~
thrower123
Worth noting, this was still early in 1942 when the NKVD would shoot you in
broad daylight for openly expressing sentiments that were not irrationally
patriotic.

~~~
keiferski
Don’t know why this is downvoted. It was indeed probably safer in a plane than
back home with the NKVD.

~~~
vkou
The NKVD was more than present at the front. The 'V' part of their name points
to their _military_ mission.

~~~
gdy
V for Vnutrennih (Interior)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NKVD](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NKVD)

------
RealityVoid
So, I see this is a hot topic on hn. So I recommend
[http://www.greenharbor.com/fffolder/ffresearch.html](http://www.greenharbor.com/fffolder/ffresearch.html)

While this is exciting, it is not singular.

------
duxup
Is it possible to maintain consciousness jumping from that heigh without
another air supply?

~~~
mrexroad
> Due to the thin atmosphere at that altitude, however, he lost consciousness
> and was unable to pull the rip cord.

~~~
duxup
Well that is what made me ask. I was wondering if it was possible at all.

~~~
alister
It’s possible for climbers (though a climber doesn’t experience the _rapid_
decompression that a jumper would).

Mount Everest at 29,028 feet is significantly higher than the 23,000 foot fall
that Ivan Chisov survived, yet a few rare people have climbed Everest without
oxygen:

“Reinhold Messner championed the cause for ascending Mount Everest without
supplementary oxygen. In 1978, he reached the summit of Everest with Habeler.
This was the first time anyone had been that high without supplemental oxygen
and Messner and Habeler achieved what certain doctors, specialists, and
mountaineers thought impossible.”[1]

Messner went on to climb all fourteen eight-thousanders (the 14 mountains that
are more than 8,000 metres or 26,247 feet) without supplemental oxygen.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reinhold_Messner](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reinhold_Messner)

~~~
duxup
I wonder how they felt / were they really struggling / miserable or largely
unaffected?

~~~
tlear
They were miserable, mountaineers however are used to misery and suffering it
is part of the activity.

The hard part is that you become much slower, weaker and you judgement is
impaired. Also different people have different ability to adopt. Except for
Sherpa who have evolutionary adaptation, in normal population there are not
that many people who can do it even if they trained their whole life.

No oxygen climbing if you can do it is in some way safer. You go faster, you
do not depend on heavy canisters. You do not need to stock upper camps with
oxygen. All of this minimizes objective danger(avalanche, serac falls etc) the
shorter you are up the safer you are.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I read that Everest climbers start with as many as 70 tents. Most are to hold
supplies (and other tents) at progressively higher/smaller camps, eventually
resulting in the last tent at the highest camp before the attempt on the peak.

So dozens of trips are taken to ferry tents/supplies up to the next camp.
Which add risk for every hour on the mountain.

------
prograhammer
I'm wondering if the snow cushioned his fall.

